# Take a minute



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a minute is all it takes to give thanks to all the fine people that have given their lives so that we can enjoy the freedoms that so many people will never know. 
It's just a minute, that's all. Take the time, or make the time to honor someone who made the ultimate sacrifice, FOR YOU.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a minute is not much in our busy lives, those that have sacrificed will never get that chance BUT-- Thanks too all that have.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Don for reminding me who this weekend is comemorating.

Several member of my family and friends, but the list goes on to soo many, all those who served.

Thank you !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Gonna set a marker at my Dads grave on Monday to honor his military service. He pasted away on March 10 2008. He was a 20 year Air Force vet. I sure do miss him. Thanks Don for not letting us forget.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ALL GAVE SOME ___SOME GAVE ALL--------Semper Fi----Thanks Don-------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true and well said Don. The same goes for over here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Our countries have deep ties, stemming from some rather precarious times in both our pasts. I for one am glad it got worked out. It's just a shame that so many of our countrymen have given their lives because of the actions of a few crazies.

I thought you and Roberta were camping.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good reminder Don, I have never been n the service myself but I have had many of my family and friends who were. And I thank God every day for the the sacrifice and services they have done for our country. I am anxious for Monday when I can take my Grandpa to the cemeteries (he was in the army) and we can take care of the upkeep on the graves. Everytime we go I get to hear a new story or maybe one that he has told before, anyways it means alot to me to hear a little bit of family history and makes me proud of who I am and what those before me have done!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That has to be a special time for you Ruger, cherish those times. My Grandpa used to tell stories of WWI every so often, I was pretty young and didn't fully realize his contribution. My Father is a WWII vet., I wish we were geographically closer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My grandpa was WWII and his older brother was killed while he was in the service. His brother was not on active duty when he was killed but he recieved a medal of honor for saving anothers life when he lost his own. My grandpa showed me the medal about a month ago and told me the story behind it. All the stories my grandpa has told me about my great uncle really makes me wish I would have been able to have known him. If he was anything like my grandpa I'm sure I would have loved to be able to know him.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My Dad was in WWII and never talked about it much. He would not camp out, only once. I have tried to understand the mind set it took for the veterans of today and the past to do what they have done for us. I was in the reserves for some time and spent a couple of years on active duty, that is how I came to Alaska. Another line I have seen is "home of the free, because of the brave". I think that goes back to the founding fathers to today.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lost my Dad in February, He was on Iwo Jima and Watched the Flag Raising while eating a Candy bar! He Said He would Never Forget the Roar of Our Soldiers Yells over all the Fighting When that Flag Went Up! The Few of our WWII Vets that are Left are A Precious Few Please if You Know Any Let them Know while They are Still here, Just how much they are Appreciated!! I Did My Dead Level Best To Let My Dad Know!

God Bless All of You Who Served!! You Have My Honor and Respect! Semper Fi!


----------

